# 87 Stanza GXE need Tranny, Possibly Sell or Part Out



## isotel (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi all, 
<-- Newbie here

Ive got an 87 Stanza GXE, Auto, and the tranny went out on it  

So Question is, anyone have a good source for rebuild or replace?? Or id also consider selling it whole or parting it out...

Great car otherwize, Power everything, everything works great, some hail damage, but other than that its a good car.. (Typical Nissan Radio Volume issue)

This was my DD till the Tranny went, starts and runs great after sitting for months on end.. :cheers:


----------



## isotel (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Post this in the classifieds section here

http://teamnse.net/yabbse/index.php

that should help get more viewers


----------

